# Pouch Size confusion



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

Yes there are hundreds of discussions on this topic.

I read a topic that said a rule of thumb for matching pouch size to ammo size is:
Length 4x ammo diameter 
Width 1.5x ammo diameter 

I'm looking to try Warrior Pouches and there's one that is 2⁵/⁸" by ⁵/⁸" for ammo ⁵/¹⁶" to ⁵/⁸" ammo.

I'm shooting ³/⁸" ammo so my pouch should roughly be 1¹/²" by ¹/²".

His are over an inch longer. 

Does it make a difference?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Try different ones. It’s a personal preference. I like super pouches myself. But I have shot many others as well that I enjoyed and liked. But I truly stick with super sure “ super pouches” in kangaroo. No matter what your pouch is made from keep shooting and stay safe !


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm shooting 3/8" with warrior pouches, the smaller size of the two offered, and I'm happy, I like them.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

RonanMcLlyr said:


> Yes there are hundreds of discussions on this topic.
> 
> I read a topic that said a rule of thumb for matching pouch size to ammo size is:
> Length 4x ammo diameter
> ...



Lots of great choices out there and lots of personal preference in choosing a pouch. Many latex makers will send a couple different ones when you order. And a lot of members will share extras. And even if you purchase them, they are pretty cheap. Before long you will try a few different kinds and come up some preferences of your own and maybe a favorite.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I started with soft leather pouches. When I switch to the double pit micro fiber pouches I found what I was looking for. They are very small your ammo is always centered and they last forever! I have been using the same pouch for over a year and a half and it is still working great!
As stated above it comes down to personal preference and giving different styles and materials a try.


----------



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

vince4242 said:


> I started with soft leather pouches. When I switch to the double pit micro fiber pouches I found what I was looking for. They are very small your ammo is always centered and they last forever! I have been using the same pouch for over a year and a half and it is still working great!
> As stated above it comes down to personal preference and giving different styles and materials a try.


Where can I find the double pit microfiber pouches? Warrior?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I am only ever found microfiber double pit pouches from Chinese suppliers. Gzk and slingshooting.com both carry them. Gzk has a 6-day shipping and free shipping if you purchase over a certain amount.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

To be clear microfiber is not leather. It is a man-made product that does not feel like leather, is stiffer and has a harder feel to it. Not for everyone but for me I like it.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm with Vince, pit pouches are the go. Get mine from Snipersling.com, free delivery but they don't have any for larger 7/16 steel.


----------



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

I make my own pit pouches If I will use one, its easy take a microfiber pouches the heat up one steelball and puch it down with a tool. Its work great... When you have tried once it cant go wrong.

I use SnakeSkin Pouches Microfaser ⋆ schleudershop.de the medium for 8 mm steel.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I cut my own pouches with the pouch cutting dies I have but I also shoot the double pit pouches from snipersling.com, they are well made and dirt cheap, take a little longer to get than the ones I cut but variety is the spice of life


----------

